# Fiberglass atic insulation



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have an older home with fiberglass attic insulation. It's unfaced and I currently have two layers. How can I tell what R value these two layers provide? I am in milwaukee wi so I need R49. I am trying to decide if a third layer would be required.

Thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try this insulating schedule of many available.
http://www.homeadditionplus.com/ins...s_Insulation_R-value_Thickness_Comparison.htm


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay so now that is a little warmer I probably have around R30 in my attic currently. Is it okay to add a third layer of R30 fiberglass or does the weight of the R30 start to be a concern for the two exiting layers that I have?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to be an issue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really should be adding baffles to keep from blocking the air flow from the soffits to the roof vents.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no soffits. Old house from 46 that architecture review commission for village won't let people modify the roof line to add a soffit


----------

